# Awesome Cigar pen out of my sacted Banksia Pods



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

:yes:here is a pen i turned today out of one of the banksia pod blanks i casted in white/blue alumilite the other day.

its a cigar kit, chrome finish.. i love the way it turned out...


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

That is really cool Dema. Very nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

Heck yeah! Them turn out nice! Hehe


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Very nice!:thumbsup: What is a banksia pod, and sorry for the stupid question but what makes it a cigar pen?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Dema. Looks well made.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Very nice!:thumbsup: What is a banksia pod, and sorry for the stupid question but what makes it a cigar pen?


Babksia seed pod from Australia, cigar pen style because of its shape and thickness,, its s big penw


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Babksia seed pod from Australia, cigar pen style because of its shape and thickness,, its s big penw


Ahhh, you had to drop the 'A' word. Well you got my attention from down under. Fine looking work indeed.

You should take a pic next to a slim line so Tommie can see the difference. 


Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice dema :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice pen. A good use for a piece of a banksia pod. For once the holes are a benefit. :thumbsup:

I can just imagine the folks who are not familiar with banksia pods wondering how you put the holes in the piece for the resin. :laughing:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks awsome! Was this done using the "vaccum" chamber you were making?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

clpead said:


> That looks awsome! Was this done using the "vaccum" chamber you were making?


No, this was cast with alumilite in the pressure pot set up


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice ... just the right amount of "what the #@*% is that?" :laughing:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice, I was going to message you to see if you cast and banksia pods, well done they look good!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Jimbo. said:


> Very nice, I was going to message you to see if you cast and banksia pods, well done they look good!


Thanx, I had some for sale on WB , but didn't have any interest...


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a shame, they came out good,


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Thanx, I had some for sale on WB , but didn't have any interest...


Dema: if you post pix of this pen to show what the result can be, you might get more interest. Sometimes the blanks just look weird, it's only when you've made a pen you see just how cool they can be.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> Dema: if you post pix of this pen to show what the result can be, you might get more interest. Sometimes the blanks just look weird, it's only when you've made a pen you see just how cool they can be.


thats what i told him but he didnt listen to me :no::no::furious:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> thats what i told him but he didnt listen to me :no::no::furious:


Lol, ill post them tonight with the picture of the pen and see how well they go


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> thats what i told him but he didnt listen to me :no::no::furious:


If I had a dollar for every time somebody didn't listen to me ... :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Ahhh, you had to drop the 'A' word. Well you got my attention from down under. Fine looking work indeed.
> 
> You should take a pic next to a slim line so Tommie can see the difference.
> 
> ...


Here it is next to a slimline..

Dave and Robert, here is the listing with th epen showing as an example lol
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5741


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Russ,
that is really cool. I like banksia pods. Never saw one used like that with the holes filled. Very nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful work!


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just great work !


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the side by side. Hopefully Tommie got to see it too.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like your pods- great work. How much were you asking for a acrylic finished pod on wood barter?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

laxin213 said:


> I like your pods- great work. How much were you asking for a acrylic finished pod on wood barter?


 
I sold them 5 blanks for $35 shipped...


----------

